# Testing pattern for Bobwilson123



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

I am a crochet tester for bobwilson123 and these are the ones I have just finished.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Go Bucks!

Nice work.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

No wonder you're a test knitter! Great work! Love your GD working it! Reminds me of my great niece. LOL


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Really cute hats! And that precious little granddaughter is adorable in her new top!!!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the mess top and what is in it, she knows her stuff.


----------



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Rowan is always styling and says "so pretty!"


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Rowan is so cute in her top! Nice job..


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like admin moved your post to our section, do you have some links to post so others can see the pattern information?


----------



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

Not really able to release the patterns as they belong to Clare Sullivan or bobwilson123 I just test the patterns for accuracy.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

licabr said:


> Not really able to release the patterns as they belong to Clare Sullivan or bobwilson123 I just test the patterns for accuracy.


Well you did a marvelous job on them. Maybe you can get permission from the designers at some point to share them. Thanks for letting us see them.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

licabr said:


> I am a crochet tester for bobwilson123 and these are the ones I have just finished.


Rowan is adorable and she truly is working it---that's the cute little female part of her.


----------



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

She usually does tutorials on YouTube. I will see if she releases to other venues.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Cute patterns, love the little GD's new top. Looks so nice and cool for these hot summer days.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

everything looks wonderful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very lovely!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------

